# Wee Stu In Brizzy Sunday 3rd September



## Ross (28/8/06)

Hey guys,

Wee Stu has been given a leave pass from his Qld holiday on Sunday (fathers day) & will be spending it sampling a few ales at the Carbrook Brewery (My place). 
Would be great if some of you can get a leave pass & join us for a few. If you can make it, please let me know & I'll get some food organised...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (28/8/06)

I will ask for a pass tonight and should be there keg in hand 

Edit: what time?


----------



## bindi (28/8/06)

Jye said:


> I will ask for a pass tonight and should be there keg in hand
> 
> Edit: what time?



Bugger  I will be feral with my Hippy mates out bush Friday to late Sunday.


----------



## Ross (28/8/06)

Jye said:


> I will ask for a pass tonight and should be there keg in hand
> 
> Edit: what time?



Sunshine coast boys arriving approx 10.00am...


----------



## wee stu (28/8/06)

Ross said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: what time?
> ...



I'll let Ross be the guide on this one, after all he is playing mein host  

I've been let off the leash for the day. But I do have to get over from Stradbroke and out to Ross's place. 

Not the best of days to choose, I know, but it is only a fleeting social visit. 

The Bat Cave will have to wait for another, more leisurely visit.


----------



## Coodgee (28/8/06)

I'll be in for that Ross. is there a designated driver?


----------



## browndog (29/8/06)

Crickey, I didn't realise you meant "this sunday" Ross, there is no way I'll get a leave pass  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (29/8/06)

Ross said:


> Sunshine coast boys arriving approx 10.00am...



My pass is signed and dated  I should be there before 12.


----------



## Steve (29/8/06)

....hope you take some photos of the social gathering chaps? Apparently Ross does a mean BBQ spare rib dish. Have fun. You going to be doing a brew as well Ross?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (29/8/06)

Steve said:


> ....hope you take some photos of the social gathering chaps? Apparently Ross does a mean BBQ spare rib dish. Have fun. You going to be doing a brew as well Ross?
> Cheers
> Steve



I doubt it Steve - Don't want to be slaving over a brew when i could be drinking  - Also collecting Stu off the Straddie ferry Sunday morning following a big Saturday night he has planned. So don't think he would appreciate an early start brew day...

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (29/8/06)

beware the Scotsman with a hangover Ross....


----------



## tangent (29/8/06)




----------



## InCider (29/8/06)

I'm out  

Got a play away nite on saturday nite (gazetted event).  

Send the pics! :beer:


----------



## wee stu (29/8/06)

Surly not!  

The *plan * is for me to get to the straddy ferry by 11am. I seriously doubt I am going to rouse anyone before then, a *BIG * Saturday night is envisaged. 

40 minutes to Brissy, not sure how far Ross is from the ferry.

Then I have to front up for Movieworld with my pre teen daughter the following day h34r:

Roller coaster ride, anyone B)


----------



## InCider (29/8/06)

wee stu said:


> Then I have to front up for Movieworld
> Roller coaster ride, anyone B)



Wee Stu, take the Superman ride. It's too quick to make you sick - like being shot out of a cannon for ninety seconds!


----------



## wee stu (31/8/06)

Ah'm oan mah way!

Least ways, heading to the airport pretty soon.

hopefully catch up with a few more AHBers soon :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (31/8/06)

Look forward to catching you on Sunday arvo wee_stu. Have to go to Brissy for Sunday lunch but will drop in some beer, if it's OK with Ross, on my way up and hopefully there'll be some left when I drop in on the way back.

Damn shame we won't get to see Bindi on the Ruination - pure joy!


----------



## Screwtop (31/8/06)

Just about all organised here. Wife's family gathering on Sat night then again for breakfast Sunday, now she has consulting commitment Sunday morning so breakfast is of, Yahoo! 
Kids now happy to call in Sunday morning as they are busy with their kids later. Should be able to get away by 10am hopefully. See you all there, need some bags of malt and hops for the Sunny Coast guys Ross.


----------



## Ross (31/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Just about all organised here. Wife's family gathering on Sat night then again for breakfast Sunday, now she has consulting commitment Sunday morning so breakfast is of, Yahoo!
> Kids now happy to call in Sunday morning as they are busy with their kids later. Should be able to get away by 10am hopefully. See you all there, need some bags of malt and hops for the Sunny Coast guys Ross.



Great news - you gonna bring Pete & hopefully Batz? or are you going to leave him to go by train


----------



## Coodgee (31/8/06)

what's the exit strategy guys? with so many of us a group taxi booking to a public transport station should be economical. (poor cabbie)


----------



## Mothballs (1/9/06)

Count me in. I am keen to catch up for a couple of quiet ales.

:beer: 
Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## tangent (1/9/06)

poor Stu has been a bit off colour lately so you Banana Benders take care of him :beer: 

i even heard the poor bastard had to endure a few AFD's :blink:


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (1/9/06)

Ross

Count me in 

cheers

Greg


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

I arrived home today,hope I can make it

Batz


----------



## Ross (1/9/06)

Hope so too Batz...

Ok guys, i need to go out & get some snags & snacks, so an idea on who's coming by tomorrow morning would be sweet.

As I see it so far...

Wee Stu - Guest of honour
Ross
Jye
Pistol Patch
Aussie Claret
Coodgee
Mothballs
Kiwi_Greg
Screwtop
Tidalpete
Batz - ?
Browndog - ?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Aussie Claret (1/9/06)

I'm there for sure, just need PP to pick me up, hint hint.

See you Sunday

AC


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

Is anyone going to this passing a BigW on there way?
I'll like some of these glasses as discussed in the recent thread HERE 

I'll fix you up at Ross's place
Cheers if you could do this for me

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

Batz said:


> Is anyone going to this passing a BigW on there way?
> I'll like some of these glasses as discussed in the recent thread HERE
> 
> I'll fix you up at Ross's place
> ...



Batz,

I'm going up to Big Dub tomorrow & will get them if they're there.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone going to this passing a BigW on there way?
> ...




Cheers old mate :super:


----------



## InCider (1/9/06)

Ross said:


> Hope so too Batz...
> 
> Ok guys, i need to go out & get some snags & snacks, so an idea on who's coming by tomorrow morning would be sweet.
> 
> ...




I can't go an I'll cry. Damn straight.

I'll be on my way home from a party @ 5.30 am (SWAMBO booked as sex machine and driver) and if I can, I'll see you at the station (my local).

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/06)

Ross said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Just about all organised here. Wife's family gathering on Sat night then again for breakfast Sunday, now she has consulting commitment Sunday morning so breakfast is of, Yahoo!
> ...




Ross, if he turns up Sunday I'll take him, have told him 5 times it's this Sunday   

Flame Suit On - That'll draw the crabs, or should I say Sharks


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> [
> 
> Ross, if he turns up Sunday I'll take him, have told him 5 times it's this Sunday
> 
> Flame Suit On - That'll draw the crabs, or should I say Sharks




He'll be there Thursday anyway  
I'll score a ride from Pete's if I can on Sunday, if it works out for me Screwtop

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (1/9/06)

ROFLMAO. Some jokes just get better!

Aussie: An old girlfriend of mine willl drive us there and pick us up. (Probably should have kept that relationship up!) Call you tomorrow but be ready for early drinks on Sunday!

And yes, for those in the know, wondering why I'm posting tonight, tonights date fell through. All is good though - just a slight unavoidable delay. Grrrr!


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

Sorry Ross I won't be able to be there(I can't organize a lift to Petes),please pass my apologies on to wee stu.
I hope you all have a good time,in fact I know you will :angry: 


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/06)

Batz said:


> Sorry Ross I won't be able to be there(I can't organize a lift to Petes),please pass my apologies on to wee stu.
> I hope you all have a good time,in fact I know you will :angry:
> 
> 
> Batz




:angry: Jump on the bloody train Batz, we'll will pick you up in Landsborough.


----------



## Ross (2/9/06)

Batz said:


> Sorry Ross I won't be able to be there(I can't organize a lift to Petes),please pass my apologies on to wee stu.
> I hope you all have a good time,in fact I know you will :angry:
> 
> 
> Batz



Come on Batz, a minor problem... Surely you're not gonna make me drive up there & collect you...
Meet Screwtop at Landsborough...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ross I won't be able to be there(I can't organize a lift to Petes),please pass my apologies on to wee stu.
> ...



There are no trains from Pomona or Cooroy Sunday till 4.30 pm


----------



## big d (2/9/06)

A sudden feeling of remoteness again Batz  

Big D


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

big d said:


> A sudden feeling of remoteness again Batz
> 
> Big D




All is ok when I look out the window Big D
I must admit there were more trains in Dampier,around 10 a day,all went to the mines but  

It's only around a 2 and a bit hour drive to Ross's place,it's the drive home that becomes the problem 

Batz


----------



## Ross (2/9/06)

Batz,

Drive down & crash the night here - there's a spare bed - & head home in the morning after a good breakfast...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/06)

Ya bloody PIKER!

Come home and crash here or at Tidal Pete's, dig up a tractor or something to drive down.


----------



## browndog (2/9/06)

I have my leave app signed and will see you all there in the PM.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Coodgee (2/9/06)

if anyone is able to help out with a lift from the closest train/bus station or from my house in red hill, I'd be very grateful. finding it hard to convince my girlfriend to give me a lift.


----------



## PistolPatch (3/9/06)

Coodgee you have to use ex-girlfriends for stuff like this.

No idea where Red Hill is but I have find my way to Carbrook via public transport after I have lunch in Brissy. Will leave there at around 1:30 so if Red Hill is close to there, we could travel down together.

Alternatively, lie to your current girlfriend and casually say, 'One of the brewers, (performs in Manpower by the way), needs a lift. Sure we can't help him out honey?' If that line works with her, let me know and I'll wear a G-string. Then you can pick ME up on the way - lol.


----------



## Ross (3/9/06)

Coodgee said:


> if anyone is able to help out with a lift from the closest train/bus station or from my house in red hill, I'd be very grateful. finding it hard to convince my girlfriend to give me a lift.



Coodgee,

I can collect from Beenliegh, just don't make it too late - give us a call...

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (3/9/06)

Just saw where Red Hills is Coodgee. I'm going to drive my van up and come back with the ex. as otherwise I'm going to lose too much drinking time. I can give you a lift to Ross's after I have lunch in Brissy if that's any help. Give me a call.

Ross, I'll dump Aussie at your place at about 10:15. Will try and drop him off sober.


----------



## Jye (3/9/06)

Coodgee said:


> if anyone is able to help out with a lift from the closest train/bus station or from my house in red hill, I'd be very grateful. finding it hard to convince my girlfriend to give me a lift.



Coodgee, if you can get to the Fruitgrove train station at 11 I can give you a lift down and back.


----------



## wee stu (3/9/06)

OK most of the crowd have left, and I am typing somewhat drukenly into Ross's keyboard.

Many thanks to all the AHBers who made an appearance this Father's Day. From my point of view it was an awesome turnout :beer: .

Discovered some great Queensland brewers, drank a sh#$tload of good beer, and can happily confirm all the rumours of Ross and Jacky's hospitality are indeed deserved :super: 

Batz, I have now heard so much about your place I am doubly determined to make it there next time I hit the Sunshine State. Will organise things better next time, I guarantee. 

awrabest, stu

ps looking forward to the group photo, to remind me of how the names and faces match up. 
Not sure I am looking forward to any other photos h34r:


----------



## Batz (3/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Batz, I have now heard so much about your place I am doubly determined to make it there next time I hit the Sunshine State. Will organise things better next time, I guarantee.
> 
> awrabest, stu




We would be pleased to have you stu.
Sorry I couldn't make it this time,I've been back only two days after an extended shutdown,a day away with beer business already... <_< better I leave that one alone  

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/9/06)

Good on you Stu, glad you had a good day and sorry I missed it by a week, next time.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jye (3/9/06)

It was good to meet you Stu and put a few more faces to names of qld brewers.

I really enjoyed Coodgee's APA :chug: so fresh it was force carbonated right in front of our eyes


----------



## Coodgee (3/9/06)

well I've just woken up from my little evening nap. yes what a fantastic day. nice beer all round. thanks for the recommendation up on the apa Jye, yours was bloody good too, as was all the beer.

here's to the next one.


----------



## TidalPete (3/9/06)

Many thanks to Ross & Jackie for their hospitality. It was great to meet Wee Stu at last & get aquainted. All you blokes who attended the bash are the best. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Kai (4/9/06)

He didn't fall over or break anything, did he?


----------



## Screwtop (4/9/06)

Thanks to Ross and Jacqui for the hospitality, I really enjoyed the day. Nice to meet Stu and catch up again with local brewers and meet new faces. Stu was very reserved and well behaved Kai, but some of you could have warned us about him being a pool shark.

You know, we're a lucky bunch and always spoilt for choice at Ross' let alone the fantastic selection of brews brought along on the day. Imagine if this function was held at a pub, we would have been stuck with 5 or 6 choices, none of them a patch on the 18 beer selection we were able to sample yesterday. Was blown away by Pat's BIAB results and Jye's APA was predictably perfect. Coodgee's six day old beer carb's on the spot was great. The only criticism levelled on the day was from Tidal Pete, in his opinion many of the beers on offer were a little dark for APA's, but he drank them anyway! I particularly like Coodgee's method of maintaining sobriety, 10 snappy pots down the gullet in 15 minutes then a 30 minute powernap on Ross's sofa. Must try that! 

The miracle of the day was performed by Wee Stu, truly amazing! From one bottle carried personally from SA especially for the day, Stu poured 73 samples for tasting. Truly a beer God! Unfortunately the stubby did look a little oversized alongside Wee Stu, but still an amazing feat. 

Anyway a great day all, thanks,
Screwtop


----------



## Batz (4/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> The only criticism levelled on the day was from Tidal Pete, in his opinion many of the beers on offer were a little dark for APA's, but he drank them anyway!




Typical of Tidialpete, beers the wrong shade,bars the wrong height,glasses are the wrong shape,someones shoes laces are dirty, Ross got the days mixed up..etc He still loves the beers !  

Batz h34r:

Any pictures of the day?


----------



## Coodgee (4/9/06)

yes forgot to say, thanks very much Ross and Jackie for your hospitality. Great beer, great food, and a very comfy couch!


----------



## Ross (4/9/06)

Thanks to everyone that turned up & made it such an enjoyable day. Was great to meet you Stu - here are a few pics of the day.

Left to right Screwtop, Tidalpete, Altstart, Wee Stu
Aussie Claret, Coodgee, Ross, Jye, Mothballs, Kiwi_Greg
Finally down the front Browndog & PistolPatch. 





Who's holding up who?




Jye's nifty flow restrictor in action




Being short has it's advantages  




Coodgee power napping




Screwtop, the pool shark...




This APA's too dark!!!




Brizzybrew dropped by for a few




Stu the viking...




Pat's lady friend Krista added some glamour


----------



## tangent (4/9/06)

ah good old Stu, always seems to end up drinking from the tap and wearing a viking helmet... 

Which of his beers did he smuggle to QLD?


----------



## Mothballs (4/9/06)

Many thanks to Ross and Jackie for your hospitality and a great afternoon. :beer: 
Good to meet Stu and some more Qld brewers and share some fantastic beers.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Jye (4/9/06)

There seems to be a trend of people drinking straight from my taps... fresh is best


----------



## bindi (4/9/06)

Jye said:


> There seems to be a trend of people drinking straight from my taps... fresh is best



In the first photo they were not trying to drink from it but were tempted to light it, the randle full of hops looked like a large bong to twistop and incider. :blink: It was a big night Jye.


----------



## Aussie Claret (4/9/06)

A very big thank you to Ross & Jackie, 
A great day with good company and alot of excellent beer, finally have met up with some of the Qlder's.

Thanks also to Pat for the lift to ross's and back hgome again.
Big headache this morning!

Cheers
ac


----------



## Coodgee (4/9/06)

headache? I woke up fine. by the time I got up for work this morning I must have had 20 hours sleep!!


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (4/9/06)

Cheers to Ross for organising a great day. 
Good to meet everyone and put a face to name. Also thanks to Jye for the lift home.

cheers 

Greg


----------



## Kai (4/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks to Ross and Jacqui for the hospitality, I really enjoyed the day. Nice to meet Stu and catch up again with local brewers and meet new faces. Stu was very reserved and well behaved Kai, but some of you could have warned us about him being a pool shark.



I didn't even know he could see over the table :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (4/9/06)

OK, who put dry enzyme in their beer? Big hangover.

Can't remember what Stu's beer was Tangent but I think it had something to do with brown grain. Bloody nice though - thanks Stu! Also thanks Coodgee and Mothballs for supplying great beers that were less than a billion IBU's. Ended up enjoying Jye's but couldn't taste other beers for at least an hour after! Bloody grateful that the Ruination ran out before I arrived.

Thanks for all the other great beers Ross plus the food and usual outstanding hospitality from you and Jack.

Great to see/meet everyone. As Pete said, all you blokes are the best.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## big d (4/9/06)

73 samples  must have come from a darwin stubbie.Great pics guys and i love the idea of a power nap coogee.I must try that sometime.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Screwtop (4/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> OK, who put dry enzyme in their beer? Big hangover.
> 
> Can't remember what Stu's beer was Tangent but I think it had something to do with brown grain. Bloody nice though - thanks Stu! Also thanks Coodgee and Mothballs for supplying great beers that were less than a billion IBU's. Ended up enjoying Jye's but couldn't taste other beers for at least an hour after! Bloody grateful that the Ruination ran out before I arrived.
> 
> ...




Pat, your a "Hop Sook". None of those APA's were as big as the swap night. Krista what a girl, pretty brave fronting up knowing we'd been on it for 6 hours. Where did you find her? and how come she is your EX. You need your f()(&Ing head read.

.


----------



## PistolPatch (5/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Pat, your a "Hop Sook". None of those APA's were as big as the swap night. Krista what a girl, pretty brave fronting up knowing we'd been on it for 6 hours. Where did you find her? and how come she is your EX. You need your f()(&Ing head read.



It's taken me a long time to be able to respond to such a bitter and personal attack. I mean firstly, a, 'hop sook!' and then I need my head read! Screwtop, I hope that's just piss-talk otherwise our friendship and part-time sexual relationship is over.

Firstly, how on earth would I be able to remember ANY beers from the swap night? Secondly, all brewers need their head read. Thirddilly, 'your a,' should be, 'you're,' or 'you are.' You don't know nuffink.

As for Krista, only you and I know the truth there. But she is good value, puts up well with brewers and loves Schwartz. Yeah, you could be right mate!

Agh! I just remembered! Was meant to help Alstart unload a 60 litre fermenter from his fridge yesterday. So hungover, I forgot. Can anyone help Jim out? The job needs 2 people. Can't believe I forgot that! Sorrry Jim, will do my best to organise a resolution.

Spotyaron PP


----------



## wee stu (6/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Can't remember what Stu's beer was Tangent but I think it had something to do with brown grain. Bloody nice though -



It was a porter made with 3% brown malt, and no roast grains.



big d said:


> 73 samples  must have come from a darwin stubbie.



Almost, it was a 1.5L Grolsch swing-top magnum. I reckon 73 is a bit rich  

Back in the city of churches. Raining and 10 degrees


----------



## Screwtop (6/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Almost, it was a 1.5L Grolsch swing-top magnum. I reckon 73 is a bit rich
> 
> Back in the city of churches. Raining and 10 degrees


Did you have to give it away Stu,
Raining  10 Degrees :angry:


----------



## Screwtop (6/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Pat, your a "Hop Sook". None of those APA's were as big as the swap night. Krista what a girl, pretty brave fronting up knowing we'd been on it for 6 hours. Where did you find her? and how come she is your EX. You need your f()(&Ing head read.
> ...



Can we still be Special Friends??? :wub:


----------



## Batz (6/9/06)

> I mean firstly, a, 'hop sook!' and then I need my head read! Screwtop, I hope that's just piss-talk otherwise our friendship and part-time sexual relationship is over.







Screwtop said:


> Can we still be Special Friends??? :wub:






This is getting a little scarey :blink: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (6/9/06)

I am seriously thinking of employing someone to delete my posts immediately after they are written. These last 2 weeks have been one big drinkathon. Deleted two other posts this morning but missed that one to Screwtop. Everyone's probably got that bloody Topic Reply Notification on anyway - lol.

Not too sure about the special friends bit Screwtop. I have 4 imaginary ones already. They are all female and seem to visit me when I'm asleep - all at the same time 

By the way, Ross reckons he can lift Altstart's 60 litre fermenter on his own but I reckon an extra pair of hands might be advisable so if anyone's passing...


----------



## Coodgee (6/9/06)

why don't you drop into red hill one day PP, preferably before your drinkathon winds up. make sure you bring your own beer though 

edit:that goes for all of you by the way! (not the bring your own beer part, only PP has to bring his own).


----------

